# boot camp is gone



## roy7654 (Jan 8, 2009)

i went to use boot camp today for the windows 7 beta
but i tried finder and looking where it was and omg it is gone
is there a way to get it back a download or off the install disk


----------



## roy7654 (Jan 8, 2009)

Resolution
To reinstall the Boot Camp Assistant from the DVD set, follow these steps:

Insert the Mac OS X Install Disc 1.
Select Go to Folder and type: 
/Volumes/Mac OS X Install Disc 1/System/Installation/Packages
Double-click BootCamp.pkg to reinstall the Boot Camp Assistant

for any one who need it solved.


----------



## danilikos (Feb 22, 2010)

I have a same problem!

Please, tell me. were to install BootCamp Asisstent, on Mac OS HD or BOOTACMP?


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

It should be in the Utilities folder in the Applications folder on your hard drive.


----------

